# traducción de español a catalán



## Alejandra1981

!Hola!
Estoy aquí en foro por primera vez y necesito ayuda. Busco la traducción de alguna sentencia de español a catalán: El amor llega sólo una vez. Hay por supeusto diccionarios online, pero necesito 100% de seguridad como se escribe. Aprendo sólo español y no tengo ningún idea como lo se traduce.
Espero vuestra ayuda y muchísimas gracias,
Alejandra


----------



## Agró

Hola y bienvenida.
Hay varias posibilidades. A la espera de lo que digan los nativos, ahí va la mía:

*L'amor arriba només una vegada/un cop.*


----------



## gma-86

Buenas tardes,

La traducción de Agró es totalmente correcta, pero a mi me gusta más "L'amor només arriba un cop", aunque siendo nativa me suena un poco extraña la frase... quizás algo como "L'amor només passa un cop" me suena más natural...
Un saludo.


----------



## Alejandra1981

Agró said:


> Hola y bienvenida.
> Hay varias posibilidades. A la espera de lo que digan los nativos, ahí va la mía:
> 
> *L'amor arriba només una vegada/un cop.*



Muchísimas gracias


----------



## Alejandra1981

Gracias por tus indicaciones


----------



## Elessar

També:

L'amor només arriba una volta (valencià)
L'amor només arriba un pic (català balear)


----------



## Elxenc

Elessar said:


> També:
> 
> L'amor només arriba una volta/_vegada_ (*català *valencià)
> L'amor només arriba un pic (català balear)



Amb el teu permís... He afegit quelcom que crec que se t'ha _passat_... (som a un fòrum més o menys lingüístic).

Salutacions


----------



## Elessar

També:

L'amor només arriba una volta (valencià)
L'amor només arriba un pic (català balear)


----------



## Elessar

No calen permisos. És que _vegada_ ja s'havia dit.


----------

